# Is there a Orenosp alternative for Vista?



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had TiVoweb running with no problems via Orenosp on an XP machine for a long while. Unfortunately my PC died a miserable death recently so I decided to build myself a new beast and put Vista on it whilst I was at it. Unfortunately the only program I've come across so far that won't run on Vista is Orenosp so I'm just wondering if there are any alternatives about now?

Thanks.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Unfortunately the only program I've come across so far that won't run on Vista is Orenosp so I'm just wondering if there are any alternatives about now?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sure there will be a version of Orenosp for Windows Vista soon. Just one of the many hazards of being an early adopter of Windows Vista sadly.

I suppose you could always use www.gotomypc.com or www.logmein.com instead though.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem now is that Orenosp is no longer free. I'd thought about something like www.logmein.com but there are a couple of problems I can think of. I'm 99% sure it will be blocked by our work firewall and also it would make things like logging in from Dailymail_Jazz pretty much impossible.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Prof. Yaffle said:


> The problem now is that Orenosp is no longer free. I'd thought about something like www.logmein.com but there are a couple of problems I can think of. I'm 99% sure it will be blocked by our work firewall and also it would make things like logging in from Dailymail_Jazz pretty much impossible.


What about a direct login through your router and port forwarding restricting the IP access to just your work address.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

That's the only other solution I'd come up with and it's how I used to have it before minus the restricted IP address. If I can't find an alternative way then I'll do that again.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Prof. Yaffle said:


> That's the only other solution I'd come up with and it's how I used to have it before minus the restricted IP address. If I can't find an alternative way then I'll do that again.


The restricted IP address isn't really necessary as long as you have a high security long user name and password (including some numbers) and use a Port other than Port 80.

One can also enable the httpd log feature that Ljay came up with to keep an eye on who is trying to access your Tivo.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

I use Apache (windows version) not sure if it runs on Vista but it may do. The reverse proxy script is quite easy to set up.

You can disable the TiVoweb password and use apache authentication

Here is the sample httpd.conf script

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.104:19989> 
DocumentRoot "c:/www" 
ServerName ****.******.**
ProxyPass / http://192.168.1.200/ 
ProxyPassReverse / http://192.168.1.200/

<Location /> 
AllowOverride None 
AuthType Basic 
AuthName "Private Area" 
AuthUserFile "c:/passwd/passwords" 
Require valid-user ******
</Location> 
</VirtualHost>

Port forward the router to the apache pc and port

Then I just logon with http:my.ip.address:19989


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I'll have a look at that. Thanks.


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

I also use Apache on Windows for reverse proxy authentication to my TiVo. To make it secure like Orenosp there's a helpful setup guide at http://raibledesigns.com/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=ApacheSSL which explains how to get it working over SSL.


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

I know this is a bit late but the free version of Orenosp DOES work on Vista, you just can't install it!

I am in the process of getting rid of my W2K3 server (which served as the interweb gateway to my Tivo). So I thought I'd have a play...

All you need to do is copy the entire Orenosp directory from old machine to new then open a cmd window (Make sure you get admin rights, you don't by default). Then cd to the new Orenosp directory and type "orenosp - kc Orenosp" to install the service and "orenosp -cu Orenosp" to start it.

The first time it starts you'll probably be alerted about a program wanting access to the internet. Click yes and the job's done.

R.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks, I'll have a look at that as I just altered my router to point straight to TiVo last time :up:


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I got a solution working a while ago using Apache running on Cygwin - I did it this way because I also wanted to use an ssh encrypted tunnel (and because I aleady had cygwin installed).


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

Dicko said:


> I know this is a bit late but the free version of Orenosp DOES work on Vista, you just can't install it!
> 
> I am in the process of getting rid of my W2K3 server (which served as the interweb gateway to my Tivo). So I thought I'd have a play...
> 
> ...


I assume that trick works for XP also? Was looking for the old Orenosp installer but if I can just copy the old directory along with certificate and run the service it would save some hassle.

Thanks.

EDIT: After looking round for ages for a new install of Orenosp I did the folder copy and installed as service. Absolutely fine. Slight typo in 1 of your commands though - should be "orenosp -kc Orenosp". Tivo now available via Orenosp on my HTPC/Server.


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

Have vista put when i copy it to hard drive it says not a win 32 app
and will not run

hope sume one can help 

worked on xp 



steford said:


> I assume that trick works for XP also? Was looking for the old Orenosp installer but if I can just copy the old directory along with certificate and run the service it would save some hassle.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: After looking round for ages for a new install of Orenosp I did the folder copy and installed as service. Absolutely fine. Slight typo in 1 of your commands though - should be "orenosp -kc Orenosp". Tivo now available via Orenosp on my HTPC/Server.


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

I recently built a Win7 machine and Stunnel seems to do the job that Orenosp did very well indeed - it's also up to date and, as yet, secure. Should work on Vista I would have thought - worth a look.


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

do you have the setup for that please 



steford said:


> I recently built a Win7 machine and Stunnel seems to do the job that Orenosp did very well indeed - it's also up to date and, as yet, secure. Should work on Vista I would have thought - worth a look.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Erm, by a "proper" router with port forwarding capabilities, or SSH (which can enable port forwarding for you once a tunnel is open).

I ditched Oreno once I had DD-WRT enabled on my router...


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

smatson said:


> do you have the setup for that please


I got it from here

http://www.stunnel.org/?page=downloads

then used the simple port forwarding

[https]
;MyApplication
accept = MyExternalPort
connect = MyInternalPort

I followed the instructions and created a self-signed certificate here http://www.selfsignedcertificate.com/


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you just want to access Tivo remotely then you can get Tivo to update Dyndns.com itself with a little hacking. With appropriate port forwarding I imagine you could do telnet and ftp as well as Tivoweb.
I had Tivoweb access this way for a while until a /var/hack wipe removed some stuff - as I work from home 99% of the time and am planning on demoting Tivo soon I never looked further at it.
It would be a nice touch for the new EPG project - I would imagine that resolving DNS would make other parts of that work easier to administer in the long run...

Details in deal database dot com /forum/showthread.php?t=51840
Credit to ciper for the hard work - I only made it work on my machine.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> If you just want to access Tivo remotely then you can get Tivo to update Dyndns.com itself with a little hacking. With appropriate port forwarding I imagine you could do telnet and ftp as well as Tivoweb.


There doesn't seem any point if you have a router that can handle keeping dyndns up to date with its current dynamic IP address.

The connection from the router to the Tivo is then handled by port forwarding.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't have a router that can handle Dyndns, that was the point.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

AMc said:


> I don't have a router that can handle Dyndns, that was the point.


Neither do I.... it doesnt work on the BT Homehub 2 

I ended up putting a dyndns client on my server instead. It works but doesnt replicate changes as quickly as my Homehub 1 did


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

As a decent Belkin N class router is now only about £30 it may be easier to get a new router.

BT Homehhubs (or OEM Thomson modem routers as they in fact are) are horrible things, unnecessarily large etc plus I can't actually believe anyone reading this forum would be prepared to tolerate BT's appallingly bad and overpriced broadband service.

If you are going to suffer BT quality broadband you may as well get their cheaper Tetley Tea Folk from Yorkshire variant with Plusnet. Its no better than BT broadband but it is significantly cheaper.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> BT Homehhubs (or OEM Thomson modem routers as they in fact are) are horrible things, unnecessarily large etc plus I can't actually believe anyone reading this forum would be prepared to tolerate BT's appallingly bad and overpriced broadband service.


I don't know what BT you are with, but I pay £25/month and get 40Mb down and 8Mb upspeed 24/7. Currently used 167GB this month , when this fast and reliable very easy to get carried away.

Last Thursday it stopped, reported Thursday night, man turned up 8am Saturday, checked wiring etc found the VDSL modem had failed, swapped it over internet back working by 8:20 Saturday. Fantastic, what more could you ask for.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ian_m said:


> I don't know what BT you are with, but I pay £25/month and get 40Mb down and 8Mb upspeed 24/7. Currently used 167GB this month , when this fast and reliable very easy to get carried away.
> 
> Last Thursday it stopped, reported Thursday night, man turned up 8am Saturday, checked wiring etc found the VDSL modem had failed, swapped it over internet back working by 8:20 Saturday. Fantastic, what more could you ask for.


You didn't explain that you were a BT Infinity customer. That is a very different product from their normal customer broadband offering and gives you every excuse to be with BT.

As it happens due to our village exchange coming in the top 10 in a BT Infinity competition we will also get BT Infinity here in January next year (even though most other villages won't get it for years more) but for various other reasons sadly I will need to have moved on from here and sold my home here by around that time.............


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> You didn't explain that you were a BT Infinity customer. That is a very different product from their normal customer broadband offering and gives you every excuse to be with BT.


Just had Infinity installed at work.... swapped our ADSL modem connected to our ethernet router with the BT VDSL modem and bingo....38.5Mb down and 6.5Mb up.


----------



## davidjeffrey (Dec 4, 2013)

Another very good alternative is RHUB remote support appliances. It allows you to access 1000 computers at a time.


----------

